# Overclocking a Quad Core Q6600?



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am "a noob" you could say at overclocking so if anyone could give me a easy guide to overclocking this it would be very appriciated!

My Quad core is running at 2.40 GHz and people have told me that I can boost that up a bit.

Thanks in advance,

Jackles2012


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Read the guide at the top of the overclocking forum it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh didn't see that heh. Thanks!


----------

